
Hackers Stole My Website – I Pulled Off a $30,000 Sting Operation to Get It Back - tadblarney
https://medium.com/@ramshackleglam/hackers-stole-my-website-and-i-pulled-off-a-30-000-sting-operation-to-get-it-back-143d43ee3742#.8rbqzgu39
======
tadblarney
"And let me tell you: of all the surprises I’ve had over the past week or so,
most surprising of all has been the FBI. They responded immediately, with
follow-up phone calls and emails, an in-person interview with two special
agents at my own home within 24 hours, and a follow-up visit from two agents
yesterday. Beyond that, each and every agent I have interacted with over the
past week has been, without fail, compassionate, thoughtful, invested,
respectful, and committed to action…in addition to treating me not like a case
number, but like a human."

It's worth noting how we only ever hear about when these entities are up to no
good; I wish it were not 'surprising' when we find the gov. is doing great
job, I'd hope that this is usually the case.

~~~
philociraptor
I thought the story was a good read. I agree with your comment. I also was
surprised with the FBI response as well, but the media likes to focus on the
negative. More so than the FBI response, the larger thing I took away from
this story is the terrible password advice that was given and the author
didn't even bring up two factor.

